

Young People are pessimistic about the future. - dijit
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/apr/15/young-people-pessimistic-future-britons

======
timc3
Apart from the high cost of housing in certain areas (trying getting your
first home in the Cotswolds, in England - seriously not possible) I don't
really feel that sympathetic. Life is what you make it.

Saying that I do wonder whether some of this can be blamed on an education
system that fails to excite and instil a love of pushing boundaries, or indeed
building and creating new things. Coupled with a media system that promotes
celebrity and purchasing consumption instead of family and healthy lifestyle.

